# Phone unlocking Dublin?



## djCoors (8 Jan 2009)

Hey,

Could anybody tell me a reputable place in Dublin to get a phone unlocked?Are there any decent phone unlocking shops with good value?The last time I needed a phone unlocked I stupidly tried to get an unlocking code online but was scammed.This time I want to walk into a shop and see them unlock the phone in front of my eyes!

Many thanks.


----------



## gipimann (8 Jan 2009)

I had a phone unlocked in a shop on Talbot St (beside FX Buckley butchers, near Marlborough St).   Cost me €20 about 18 months ago, had no problems with the phone, and it was done while I waited.

Some of the kiosks in the big shopping centres who sell covers, etc, also offer unlocking - as they don't have a "backroom" it has to be done in front of you!


----------



## Simeon (8 Jan 2009)

Call GSM solutions 01 872 8722. They are behind Batchelor's Walk/O Connell's St. Very good service.


----------



## bogartsqueen (8 Jan 2009)

Your network provider maybe able to unlock your phone for free. You have to have spent a certain amount of credit first like €100 or something. its called an NAC network access code.  For example I'm with vodafone and they have an option online to retrieve the code and I had an email with the code within minutes.  With 02 and Meteor you can ring them up and they can tell you whether your eligible.  The phone doesn't have to be yours but you might have to be able to tell them who it was once registered to if its a second hand phone just so they know it wasn' stolen.


----------



## djCoors (8 Jan 2009)

Simeon said:


> Call GSM solutions 01 872 8722. They are behind Batchelor's Walk/O Connell's St. Very good service.



Ha!I preusume you are making fun of me!?.Gsmsolutions.ie are the scum that scammed me in the first place! Gsmsolutions.ie took my money and did not give me an a unlocking code!THey are the reason I opened this thread!

I am looking for a reputable company,thanks!


----------



## Simeon (8 Jan 2009)

I have called to their shop a good few times and have been happy with the service each time. The last being about nine months ago. I cannot believe that they would do this. Are you sure you followed their instructions right? They have been around a long time and businesses that pull fast ones just don't survive. Have you taken this up with them? What did they say?


----------



## Simeon (8 Jan 2009)

I've since looked at another earlier post and what has happened is sharp practice alright. I've only been to their shop so everything was over the counter (so to speak). If all this is as you say, then I would have no hesitation on threatning with putting them on other forums. This worked wonders for me a couple of years ago when I took back an item to Tesco (after six months). No joy a couple of times and then when I told them what I anticipated doing I was told to bring back the item (75 euros worth) and I'd get a refund. Which I did.


----------



## djCoors (8 Jan 2009)

gipimann said:


> I had a phone unlocked in a shop on Talbot St (beside FX Buckley butchers, near Marlborough St).   Cost me €20 about 18 months ago, had no problems with the phone, and it was done while I waited.
> 
> Some of the kiosks in the big shopping centres who sell covers, etc, also offer unlocking - as they don't have a "backroom" it has to be done in front of you!



Thanks,i'll look into that.I like the idea of getting it done in a shopping centre and then get all my shopping done -


----------



## djCoors (8 Jan 2009)

Simeon said:


> I've since looked at another earlier post and what has happened is sharp practice alright. I've only been to their shop so everything was over the counter (so to speak). If all this is as you say, then I would have no hesitation on threatning with putting them on other forums. This worked wonders for me a couple of years ago when I took back an item to Tesco (after six months). No joy a couple of times and then when I told them what I anticipated doing I was told to bring back the item (75 euros worth) and I'd get a refund. Which I did.



Hey.Thanks,soz for misinterpreting your earlier post.I have filed complaints against them and I was going to take further action but was told I could be waiting up to a year for anything to happen,besides i'd say they've covered themselves with their sneaky terms and conditions.I won't be as naive again.


----------



## colm (8 Jan 2009)

Try [broken link removed] . They have a place on avonmore road in tallaght. They also give out free nokia unlock codes on thier website.
Affiliation : I am a regular customer


----------

